# The Joy of Cycling



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

There's a poll. Not just for Smeggers, but it was his idea. 

I'm only allowed ten options, so if I'm not describing your greatest joy of cycling, either opt for the closest thing ("independence", for example, would go under liberation; "it makes me feel smug" might go under either politics or looking like a god) or, if I'm miles off, add another source of joy to the thread...


----------



## Norm (14 Sep 2012)

Only one... oooo, that's gonna make it tougher, there's several of those which will apply at different times and on different days.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Norm said:


> Only one... oooo, that's gonna make it tougher, there's several of those which will apply at different times and on different days.


Choose the one that applies most often then!


----------



## Norm (14 Sep 2012)

I did


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2012)

As I'm only allowed one vote I've gone for fitness because primarily cycling has always been a good base activity but it's also about most of the other things you've put down. Each one figures in a large or small way but they all strike a chord, C probably, maybe e-minor


----------



## Banjo (14 Sep 2012)

can you add an "all of the above" option?


----------



## growingvegetables (14 Sep 2012)

It would have been easier to choose one out of the 10 that was LEAST true!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2012)

If it were a multiple choice poll, I would have selected 6 or 7 of the options, but limited to just one, it had to be the final choice - *It's a fitness thing. It's good for body and mind.* 

The 100-odd CycleChat members who have joined me on my hilly forum rides might find that amusing, given that I have been overweight and relatively unfit throughout my 5 years on the forum but there have been times before that when I used my bikes to get very fit indeed. 

My avatar picture was taken around 2005-6 when I was slim and strong (and still had a lot of hair, most of which had yet to turn grey!). I absolutely loved being able to whiz about the local Pennine hills with none of the sluggish grovelling which has bedevilled me in the years since then. I'm looking forward to getting that fit again next year, once I have recovered from my current poor health!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Sep 2012)

I picked the bottom one. I would like a It's a suntan thing... it allows me to get nice brown arms and the sun on my face


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Banjo said:


> can you add an "all of the above" option?


I'm not here to make life easy, Banjo! I am off to the pub, and I look forward to reading more responses when I return.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I picked the bottom one. I would like a It's a suntan thing... it allows me to get nice brown arms and the sun on my face


That might come under "I look like a god".


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2012)

most of the above ..apart from the i look like a god (unless you count buddah)


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2012)

I chose the *'It's a fitness thing. It's good for body and mind'*, although it could be combined with an escape/freedom option.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2012)

roadrash said:


> most of the above ..apart from the i look like a god (unless you count buddah)


 
Oh yeah, I never noticed the God bit. I look like a git is probably more accurate.


----------



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

> *It's about the places it takes me. The people, the landscape, the sounds and smells.*


 
I chose that one. I'm not going to save the planet by cycling - now tell me I'm selfish for my opinion....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2012)

I went for the ''places it takes me'' option but nearly all apply. Possibly, it's the aesthetics choice which is lowest on my list. I can't help it if the gods take after me.


----------



## JoeyB (14 Sep 2012)

I like the sense of achievement you get from completing the organised events. Thats the same reason I'm into running at the moment!

Never really link cycling with fitness, I have football, running and the gym for that...


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2012)




----------



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 12675


 
Quality post FF


----------



## Linford (14 Sep 2012)

2040756 said:


> It's a fine choice. Why do you always want people to beat you?


 
Because these are things which have been said before when I've expressed these views. Some people damn you when you do, and want to damn you when you don't....


----------



## Bengarbage (14 Sep 2012)

how about, i can't drive option? im sure im not the only one.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2012)

Utilitarian for me. Anything else is a bonus.

I get as much pleasure out of a 5-mile commute as I do out of a longer ride, and as an anti-social anti-body-fascist introvert none of the others really applies...

Except that next time it'll be different.


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2012)

I went for the escape option, though there were several that apply to me.
I'd have preferred a 'So I can eat even more' option though


----------



## palinurus (14 Sep 2012)

Bengarbage said:


> how about, i can't drive option? im sure im not the only one.


 
You ain't the only one, but for me it's the other way about.

It's because I ride that I can't drive.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Sep 2012)

I tarted to save money, then because it was getting me fitter, now because I just love cycling.
When I am on my bie I feel free from the daily hassle and very much do when not on the commute.


----------



## summerdays (14 Sep 2012)

Difficult choice as others have said ... finally picked the first one ... *It's a sensual thing. It's about the connection between my body, the bike and the elements.*
I do love the feeling of almost gliding along (the flat), sun on my face, legs turning smoothly, gentle breeze on my face as it lifts my hair (no not blows in my face on a really windy day), and looking around me to see, hear, meet, smile at the world passing me by. 

(It's not always that way - sometimes there is a hill, but I'm frequently surprised at the simple joy of getting on the bike and the legs going around.)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2012)

Really hard to choose. Like others on here I could have chosen several options. I went for "Its about the places it takes me". This is very true but doesn't do justice to how I feel.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 Sep 2012)

summerdays said:


> Difficult choice as others have said ... finally picked the first one ... *It's a sensual thing. It's about the connection between my body, the bike and the elements.*
> I do love the feeling of almost gliding along (the flat), sun on my face, legs turning smoothly, gentle breeze on my face as it lifts my hair (no not blows in my face on a really windy day), and looking around me to see, hear, meet, smile at the world passing me by.
> 
> (It's not always that way - sometimes there is a hill, but I'm frequently surprised at the simple joy of getting on the bike and the legs going around.)


 
See, I never thought of it as a sensual thing at all but when I was riding home at midnight the other night I realised just how silent my road bike is and loved that almost as much as I love the loud ticking noise of my hybrid. Is it the freewheel that causes it?

Anyway, I chose the liberation option as I love not being held to ransom by public transport's daft timetables and extortionate prices. I do have an annual zone 2-3 oyster card but probably won't renew it for next year and aim to cycle everywhere as much as possible. I'm still bitter about failing my driving test twice until I hear other people bitch and moan about the cost of petrol and how their cars are moneypits and then I get to feel a bit smug with myself


----------



## RedRider (14 Sep 2012)

Liberation.

Also self-sufficiency.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> I tarted to save money, then because it was getting me fitter, now because I just love cycling.
> When I am on my bie I feel free from the daily hassle and very much do when not on the commute.


 ha ha i love typos ... how much money did you save by tarting


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Sep 2012)

All of the above.
I just love cycling - everything about it, and all of my bikes.


----------



## Boris Bajic (14 Sep 2012)

Lovely idea for a thread... But I fear I must decline all suggested answers.

Like Sex or Bread & Butter Pudding or many other of the finer things in life, cycling loses something of its essence as soon as we try to encapsulate it.

Didn't Hemingway once say that a woman is only a woman, but a good bicycle is a ride.

If he didn't, he might have.

And I think that's the point.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Sep 2012)

It's an escape thing. Just me and the bike on a country road, it's amazing where your legs can take you.


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2012)

Linford said:


> I chose that one. I'm not going to save the planet by cycling - *now tell me I'm selfish for my opinion....*


 
Why would I do that? I'm just pleased you participated in a Joy of Cycling thread.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2012)

I'm not a big fan of the word "empower", but freedom comes close. Number two.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 12675


 
Great tips right there from Jesus.


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2012)

Close one for me between ' *It's about the places it takes me. The people, the landscape, the sounds and smell*' and the ' *It's a fitness thing. It's good for body and mind*'
Got into cycling quite late compared to most on here, initially to lose weight and get fitter, never expected to be off cycling at weekends with strangers off of the internet  but really enjoy it.
In the end the fitness just won as 90% of my cycling is commuting as a way to get some exercise


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> All of the above.
> I just love cycling - everything about it, and all of my bikes.


 

This would be my reply..and would also like to add - The camaraderie and friendships that cycling has given me.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Sep 2012)

Initially a fitness thing......However once cycling gets a hold of you it quickly becomes an overall enjoyable passtime! Leading to social connections. I'm only 2 weeks into cycling but already can't wait for more.


----------



## Banjo (15 Sep 2012)

roadrash said:


> ha ha i love typos ... how much money did you save by tarting


 
Are you sure its a typo??


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (15 Sep 2012)

roadrash said:


> ha ha i love typos ... how much money did you save by tarting


I made a fortune, should see me in a low-cut red top n black mini-skirt - I look like Scary Spice!


----------



## Wobblers (15 Sep 2012)

I would have chosen 7 options if I were able. Why couldn't you let us choose more than one, TC???

In the end, and thinking about all the night rides I do... the thrum of the tyres on the asphalt, the road stretching away into the darkness, the stars above, an awesome stillness that I'm a part of... well, it had to the first one. (And you get all that plus the camaraderie on a FNRttC!)


----------



## mangaman (15 Sep 2012)

Nice thread 

Tricky though to decide. I went for the more utilitarian answer about the places it takes me.

But the more philosophical and aesthetic side and the technical beauty and simplicity of the bike would be high up there.

I remember watching the Rennes TT in the tour a few years back in a quiet part of the course with no-one around and seeing something moving so fast without making any noise was quite surreal


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2012)

McWobble said:


> I would have chosen 7 options if I were able. Why couldn't you let us choose more than one, TC???
> 
> In the end, and thinking about all the night rides I do... the thrum of the tyres on the asphalt, the road stretching away into the darkness, the stars above, an awesome stillness that I'm a part of... well, it had to the first one. (And you get all that plus the camaraderie on a FNRttC!)


 
Because I'm a right meanie.

Or because I thought it might oblige people to think about it for a bit longer and elaborate, expound or what-have-you.


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2012)

I notice no one has gone for the aesthetics thang. The "I look like a god" bit was a bit of a gag. You can choose that one without necessarily being impossibly big-headed - it could be about the beauty of a bicycle in motion.


----------



## rvw (15 Sep 2012)

I went for the social thing (not least because of sharing another fun activity* with srw), but it was close between that and the places/landscape/smells bit.

*There's music as well. And following the cricket.


----------



## rvw (15 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I notice no one has gone for the aesthetics thang. The "I look like a god" bit was a bit of a gag. You can choose that one without necessarily being impossibly big-headed - it could be about the beauty of a bicycle in motion.


And then again, there are gods such as Ganesh...


----------



## mangaman (15 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I notice no one has gone for the aesthetics thang. The "I look like a god" bit was a bit of a gag. You can choose that one without necessarily being impossibly big-headed - it could be about the beauty of a bicycle in motion.


 
I was severely tempted - as I said on post number 47.

The beauty of the bike as an object is numerous and overlooked. Apart from the joy of a massively expensive bike porn aficianado, the siplicity and efficiency of design is unique.

I mentioned the silence of the speeding bike apart from the occasional slick gear change - but it is also hugely efficient.

Many of the people I work with are old and infirm and can walk only a few hundred yards, but they can often cycle long distances due to the bike's incredible efficiency (these aren't youngsters on top of the range Colnagos, but on 40 year old sit-up-and begs with about 0 gears.

Aesthetically, one of my abiding memories was of marshalling the Martlett's ride at the bottom of Ditcling a couple of years ago.

The early arrivers were about 4am - it was completely quiet, I was alone, it was dark and I could see from a longish way the eerie glow of Halogen lights flickering silently above me like will-o-the-wisps.

It made the whole morning a pleasure - it's something I'll never see again and was superb.

I feel a bit guilty I didn't put aesthetics down now on your poll - but personally bikes are about the freedom to get about on a practical level, so I put that down.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Sep 2012)

I answered with "it's a useful thing", that's how I started cycling, commuting to work. I soon discovered the fitness side (lost weight, still eating chocolate ) and the "takes me places". I used to take long walk exploring, now I cycle and explore further.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Sep 2012)

As others have said I could have ticked all the boxes but as it's only one then 'It's a fitness thing' that probably drives me the most to keep riding in all weathers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nihal (16 Sep 2012)

So Atheists think that they look like god on the cycle........No way


----------



## Nihal (16 Sep 2012)

There could be a "To specifically irritate motorists and buses option"


----------



## lukesdad (16 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I notice no one has gone for the aesthetics thang. The "I look like a god" bit was a bit of a gag. You can choose that one without necessarily being impossibly big-headed - it could be about the beauty of a bicycle in motion.


 
< Gods wouldn't dream of participating in such tittle tattle >


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (16 Sep 2012)

There's a few options that I could have gone for but the escapism option applies the most. There's nothing like a nice long bike ride to blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2012)

The decision between it being about the places that my bike takes me to and the fitness option was tough. A year ago it would have definitely been about fitness but as time has gone on and I have got fitter (not necessarily thinner) its now more about where I can cycle to today and what new routes that I can explore and still be home in time for tea.
Whether I am cycling alone or with hubby, I like to cycle through sleepy villages, skirt towns and find new places for a cup of tea and some cake. Its sort of a fitness thing with exploring new roads, places and tea shops all mixed together for me.


----------



## compo (16 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I notice no one has gone for the aesthetics thang. The "I look like a god" bit was a bit of a gag. You can choose that one without necessarily being impossibly big-headed - it could be about the beauty of a bicycle in motion.


 
I have the figure of a god. Buddha.

(wait for some know-all to tell me Buddha wasn't a god).


----------



## mickle (16 Sep 2012)

I've changed my mind.


----------



## theclaud (16 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> I've changed my mind.


 
[Consults rule book...]


----------



## marafi (16 Sep 2012)

This was a hard one! Though overall it my own time! lol Loving the joy of cycling. Alot of interesting things can occur with that picture only. lol


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2012)

I went for " It's a fitness thing. It's good for body and mind." with this proviso; for me all the others, bar the aesthetics one, are just waymarkers on the journey to a fit mind and a fit soul and a fitter body.


----------



## RedRider (16 Sep 2012)

I voted 'liberation' and although I posted this ages ago in a thread called 'Lifting the Mood' it still explains some of the reason.


> For me there've been times when I've felt ugly and mean, scared to face the world, when I've felt unable to risk the possibility of even minimal social interaction. A moment always comes though, and the bike is there as a means of escape.
> Maybe I feel more in control of my environment when on a bike. It accompanies me. I can move forward, stop if I want to, breeze past if I have to or turn around whenever I like. It's both a retreat and an advance. I'm outside but I'm protected. The bad stuff starts to blow away.


For me a bike is the perfect machine allowing me to engage or not at will with my environment most efficiently and to the extent and in the way I choose.
As evryone knows, all of those things in the voting options entwine and merge. How can the journey and the places it takes me not make my body and mind sense or feel and how can it not have a story or meaning?


----------



## compo (16 Sep 2012)

Do I cycle for fitness? No. Fitness is a side benefit.
Do I cycle to help the environment? No. Environmental issues are a side issue.
Do I cycle to train for racing, sportifs etc? No. I did one sportif and decided it was a waste of money doing something I could do for nothing.
Do I cycle to save money? No. I have a bus pass so can get around for free anyway.
Do I cycle to meet people? No. I have no interest in meeting people. I am a loner, always have been.

This leaves the question why do I cycle? I will answer with a question. Why does everything have to have a reason? I cycle simply because I enjoy cycling. Some days I ride fast, most I ride fairly slowly. Some days I only do 20 miles other days I will do 40-50 miles, maybe stopping off for a cuppa somewhere. There are no rules, no schedules, I just do it as it gives me the greatest pleasure. I stopped off and picked some blackberries the other day. Not many roadies do that! The day I stop enjoying it and it becomes a chore is the day I will take up kite flying and the bike can be left to rot in the shed.

So I don't know which box to tick. Perhaps it is an amalgum of most of them.


----------



## Davidc (17 Sep 2012)

it's like being a dog in a forest - very difficult to decide which one.

In the end chose the top one - It's a sensual thing. It's about the connection between my body, the bike and the elements.It's the one that's always applied since I learnt to ride 53 years ago!


----------



## Ian H (17 Sep 2012)

I'm always impressed by how much more knowledgable cyclists are about their local area (and often much more than just local) than others.
Having said that I went marginally for number one.
But there's something else, about travelling under one's own steam. For example, setting off from Chepstow (on the Welsh 600 audax), knowing you'll be at Menai by nightfall - riding the route gives a real sense of travel, distance, and connection with the land you pass through.


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


>


 

Whilst this is true, in a 2cv most hills are memorable.

I agree with Mr Hemingway and I do find myself wanting to fight a rearguard action for the underpowered car or motorcycle...

However... An Alp (although it falls into the Hemingway description of a 'high hill') is a thing of all the more wonder when an already asthmatic 2cv or ancient 350cc twin-cyclinder pushrod motorcycle finds that there's very little air left in the air at that height and thus very little oomph in the motor.

If you drive a 2cv across the Alps or the High Atlas or the mountains of Montenegro... you do remember every wheezing grauch into first, when second just won't do it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Whilst this is true, in a 2cv most hills are memorable.
> 
> I agree with Mr Hemingway and I do find myself wanting to fight a rearguard action for the underpowered car or motorcycle...
> 
> ...


Renault Kangoo wasn't that keen six years ago either.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2012)

User3094 said:


> Renault Kan't-goo?
> 
> (No i dont mean the C18th German Philosipher either)


Renault Kan't go over an Alp without developing a dreadful misfire, certainly. It added a certain frisson to the return trip. Turned out to be a loose HT lead, worked fine near sea level but in a high alpine pass, not so much.


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 Sep 2012)

I was handed the keys to a diesel Kangoo at Ajaccio airport some years ago and was cross, as I was expecting a Golf.

It was THE MOST EXTRAORDINARY CAR and dealt with the inclines and bens of the biggest hills on Corsica with contempt.

My crossness dissolved with the drive from the airport. It never returned.

The Kangoo wasn't just good up (and down) steep hills, it also allowed our (then smaller) children to travel with the terrace doors open and it had a powerful stereo with CD.

To this day, it is the best holiday rental car we've had - by a huge margin.

I imagine (based on zero knowledge) that it would have sprinted up an Alp and even run very well on the Moon.

Since that holiday I cannot hear a word against the Kangoo. If I weren't such a terrible snob these days, I'd drive one myself.


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> It was THE MOST EXTRAORDINARY CAR and dealt with the inclines and bens of the biggest hills on Corsica with contempt.


Totally agree, they are magnificent cars and particularly good for putting bikes in or out of bike boxes in to facilitate your cycling joy.
The one we hired went over both the Cime de la Bonnette and the Galibier, a couple of the highest paved roads in France without a bother.
Great visibility, pretty nimble and yes good sound system. Happy days.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

I went for the social thing, but that was in the absence of a lurve thing option


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I was handed the keys to a *diesel Kangoo* at Ajaccio airport some years ago and was cross, as I was expecting a Golf.


 
I drove the petrol automatic one for two years, it was my 'company car', the guy it was sold to still has it seven years later. After the HT lead problem was sorted the air con packed up, then the sound system, then there was a brake problem, and it ran a wheel bearing, but all fixed eventually. I'd buy another in a shot if cars were my thing, a friend has the van and uses it to transport mtbs to trail centres. My grown-up children still say it is their fave car, ever, and regularly try to persuade the lovely Helen to ditch our SAAB habit and go back to their one true love.

Running it in was a trial, it was delivered six weeks late on the morning when we were due to drive on holiday from Horsham to Samoens, and the service from the Renault dealership(s) was an utter 'mare from beginning to end.


----------



## Christopher (18 Sep 2012)

No option for fettling I see!
Personally I love trying out diffent combinations of wheels, chains, mechs speeds etc to see what will work and what does not. For example I have a bike that has 53-39 10-speed Campag up front (downtube friction shifter) and Shimano 7-speed on the back (STI) and 8-speed SRAM chain. Works perfectly although it looks like a dog's breakfast.
Next 'clever' idea is to see whether a short cage 1991 Suntour mech will work with 8-speed Ultegra bar ends. No idea if it will but it'll be fun finding out, and if it does then will use it for CX as I could care less if it gets wrecked.


----------



## Globalti (18 Sep 2012)

I get a huge thrill from being out in the open countryside, miles away from home and utterly self-reliant and self-propelled. The fact that my own bike preparation and maintenance are so crucial to my trip adds spice to the experience - I cant imagine anything worse than being let down by a mechanical fault that I have failed to predict. And added to that is the aesthetic perfection of the bike, a beautiful, simple assembly of high technology and quality.

The second dimension is the sheer joy of gliding silently along with little effort surrounded by the beautiful countryside of Lancashire, probably the nearest experience to swooping over the fields like a bird.


----------



## mickle (18 Sep 2012)

It's the sitting on it and pedaling and the steering that I like. The _riding a bicycle_ bit of riding a bicycle. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I went for the social thing, but that was in the absence of a lurve thing option


I think you'll find that's a lurve _thang_. You are allowed to elaborate...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2012)

theclaud said:


> I think you'll find that's a lurve _thang_. You are allowed to elaborate...


I'm not sure that elaboration is wise or neccessary.......take your point about the thang thing, though


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> probably the nearest experience to swooping over the fields like a bird.


unless you own a flying bicycle what you are describing is called micro-lighting or hang gliding


----------



## ELPTX51 (18 Sep 2012)

It started as a fitness thing and after a few months the other options started taking over. In the end I went for Liberation because of the ability of biking to make me forget about everything else...home...work...whatever. I like the ability to concentrate single-mindedly on the bike, road and cadence.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> I get a huge thrill from being out in the open countryside, miles away from home and utterly self-reliant and self-propelled.


Yes, like that time I was riding along this isolated country road, sheep, horses, water stream and what not, thinking, uhmm, hope google got it right, then I turn a corner: I'm in an out of town shopping centre


----------

